# Pan Pacfic para swimming championships



## imagemaker46 (Aug 12, 2011)

Here are a few from the swim meet I'm covering this week. These are all paralympic swimmers competing at the Pan Pacific para swimming championships, some pretty amazing athletes.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 12, 2011)

I like the first one. Very cool. And now I'm going to show that I don't know jack about swimming competitions: is the water in front of the swimmer really that placid or is this an optical illusion of some sorts?

The other two may be cool as part of a magazine spread but, as stand-alones, they don't do much for me. They don't tell me what is going on...


----------



## imagemaker46 (Aug 12, 2011)

It was the first race, the water is always that still, it's the only time you can get those nice reflections.  I understand what you're saying about the other two, having a swimmer with no arms really doesn't tell the story behind it.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 12, 2011)

imagemaker46 said:


> ...having a swimmer with no arms really doesn't tell the story behind it.



I started as a PJ so I know how hard (if not impossible) it often is to tell the story in just one shot. I was lucky in the sense that my work was most often published as spreads of several photos which makes it easier. My stand-alones were most often the result of pure dumb luck. Not technically mind you but timing wise. The old being in the right place at the right time. And, of course, it helps to know your subject as well as possible so that you can can help mother luck by knowing where to be and when...


----------

